# Color?



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I made a combi with a black piebald x blue. They had a litter of 4: 2 black girls, 1 black pied girl and 1 black male. I've kept these last 2 animals.

But now, the girl began to show a different color 2 months ago. First, she was like silver grey, but now she has something like darker spots in it. These spots have stayed the same now for a month.

Is it just silver grey or..?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Something like this happened to one of my mice..I believe it is a molt that just went wrong or at least that's what happened to mine. So now there are different shades on her.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the mouse looks splashed on my screen rather than silvered.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

But if she was splashed, I should have seen it from the beginning. She had color changes when she was almost 2 months old. Before that stage, she was just black.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like you possibly have a merle mouse on your hands. Here is some information and pictures on them:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/merleroanlike.html
http://www.afrma.org/jackballroan.htm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she is very pretty what ever she is


----------

